
Koto.js – A D3 charting framework written in ES6 - sebg
http://kotojs.org/
======
dharness
I'm super surprised there isn't a big chart front and centre on that site!
or.. really anywhere on that site.

Nice site though, don't get me wrong

~~~
d--b
Same here! No demo, no chart in docs, ...

~~~
divanvisagie
It's a framework around D3, if you want to see what the charts will look like
, you can see them on the D3 site.

~~~
weego
So if there's no differentiator why should I be interested in it? If you have
a library that's entire purpose is visual and you show me nothing then that's
a failure. I'm not going to clone a repo and spin up some examples just to see
if they suck or are awesome.

------
pacomerh
Here are the examples, in case you didn't see them. They're not obvious in the
site (bottom of the github readme)

Basic Bar Chart (ES2015):
[http://jsbin.com/qopuwerixa/edit?js,output](http://jsbin.com/qopuwerixa/edit?js,output)

Basic Bar Chart (ES5):
[http://jsbin.com/zutise/edit?js,output](http://jsbin.com/zutise/edit?js,output)

Stacked Bar Chart (ES2015):
[http://jsbin.com/nifoxohuxa/edit?js,output](http://jsbin.com/nifoxohuxa/edit?js,output)

~~~
biot
Those look worse than the first charting libraries I used in the 90s.

~~~
pacomerh
Yeah, but I think the point the author is trying to make is that whatever you
can do with D3, you can do with this. But the responses just prove that 'love
starts from the eye'

------
patates
I really don't like when subscribers get the instance as an implicit _this_
instead of an explicit parameter. It makes code harder to read if you ask me.

Other than that nitpick, the examples given in the Readme.md are a bit too
basic, the author maybe could show it off a little bit.

------
thex10
> However, as somebody who greatly depends on the d3.chart framework, I’ve
> gotten concerned that support for the project has dwindled over the past
> several months. This has prompted me to write my own reusable charting
> framework,

Why not put that energy into contributing to the Miso Project?

------
stared
...and examples?

(One of the best thing about D3.js (as an approach, not only - a library) is
"examples (with working code) first". First both in terms for priority, and
exposure.)

------
paradite
> Common API for getting and setting accessor functions.

This is a really good idea, and it solves the issue of coupling commonly see
in d3.js examples, where the chart needs to know about the keys (properties)
of the data.

I usually write accessor functions as part of my model to avoid this coupling
but letting the chart component take in accessor is clearly a better approach.

~~~
tomgp
yeah, this is the bit I liked. Personal taste: I'd prefer to see this
implemented without extending a base class i.e. by composition rather than
inheritance, seems more d3-ish to me.

------
k__
I would wrap such libraries myself, which is rather easy with React and takes
out one third party thing that could break.

I made an integration example a while ago: [https://github.com/kay-is/react-
from-zero/blob/master/16-adv...](https://github.com/kay-is/react-from-
zero/blob/master/16-advanced-integration.html)

I found it much easier to reason about these libraries behaviour if I had one
small interface from React to the lib. It makes updates also easier, no need
to wait that the wrapper gets updated.

------
ab5tract
I heard you like charting frameworks, so I wrapped your charting framework in
a charting framework!

------
smnplk
I'm having a severe case of js fatigue.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
there's a framework for that.

------
eddeh
[http://nvd3.org/](http://nvd3.org/)

~~~
ergo14
[http://c3js.org/](http://c3js.org/)

~~~
jnbiche
[http://metricsgraphicsjs.org/](http://metricsgraphicsjs.org/)

~~~
mattsahr
[http://dimplejs.org/](http://dimplejs.org/)

------
toomuchstuff
this sucks so bad

d3 is good. let's just use that you genius

